# Want to Zipper



## dmedina (Dec 8, 2006)

I currenlty have a R10 (primary) and a R15. I would like to be able to hack/Zipper my DVRs, but since neither one of these is hackable, I see that the following models are on:

- Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
- Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
- RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
- Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R, SIR-S4120R
- Phillips HR10-250

I was wondering which if these DVRs is recommended. I will want to have dual satellite tuners on at least one unit and wireless NIC compatible. Also, will any wireless NIC (USB interface I am assuming) work? I have DirecTV service. Not sure what other required information would need to be considered. Are there other considerations?

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you looked through the wiki?

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dmedina said:


> I currenlty have a R10 (primary) and a R15. I would like to be able to hack/Zipper my DVRs, but since neither one of these is hackable, I see that the following models are on:
> 
> - Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
> - Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
> ...


All of the series 2 Dtivos are virtually identical on the inside so the are all excelent choices. Here is a link to the compatible network devices. My personal opinion is to stay away from the wireless usb devices. They are slow (because ALL of the supported devices are 802.11B not G) and tend to be finicky. If you need wireless get a wired adapter and run it into a wireless bridge or access point.That way you at least get G speed. Use a static IP address not DHCP, and assign the IP outside the range used by your router for DHCP. Get a serial cable for troubleshooting problems.

Check out This on the wiki for general suggestions.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

If using multiple TiVo's, you may want to stick with the same model, that way, if you need to buy a software image, it will be the same for them, thus saving you a few $$$. Not a big issue, unless your hard drive fails, and you're stuck without a backup!

Also, the HR10-250 that you have listed is the only High Def DirecTiVo.

I personally have 2 Phillips DSR7000 units (the second one is due to arrive any day now) and a Samsung SIR-S4040-R (or what ever it is!).


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

jporter12 said:


> If using multiple TiVo's, you may want to stick with the same model, that way, if you need to buy a software image, it will be the same for them, thus saving you a few $$$. Not a big issue, unless your hard drive fails, and you're stuck without a backup!
> 
> Also, the HR10-250 that you have listed is the only High Def DirecTiVo.
> 
> I personally have 2 Phillips DSR7000 units (the second one is due to arrive any day now) and a Samsung SIR-S4040-R (or what ever it is!).


That's why I have 3 DSR704s.

My 1 version of IC2 will work for all my DVRs.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

I notice in the Wiki FAQ it says this: 
_Hughes HR10-250 (HD TiVo) Note: The Zipper does NOT enable HMO or MRV for this model as DirecTV has not released 6.2 for this unit. _

With 6.3x now out for the HR10, is that FAQ still the case?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331138


----------



## dmedina (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the info to get me started. 

When swapping out the DVRs, do I need to call DirecTV to have the access cards activated, or can I simply pull the existing cards and place them in the new DVRs?

This may not be the place for this question, so let me know if I need to take this question elsewhere. Thanks again!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

You need to call DIRECTV and have the receivers activated, but you should be able to use your old cards. Sometimes they will do it and sometimes not.


----------

